# Mercedes ML and Plowing



## storehousetackl

Hey all!!! This past winter we got slammed pretty good here in DC, and I saw some smaller trucks plowing (jeeps, suzukis, etc). I don't plan on doing huge commercial lots, but I was hoping you guys could shed some light on IF a plow would work with an ML320 and what size you might recommend?

I searched all over the net and didn't see any ML's with plows. I do tow my 20' boat around, but I realize towing and plowing are totally different games. It is a body on frame construction, and the more and more I work on it (200k miles), I'm realizing it's more Dodge than Mercedes. There might be some custom fabrication involved, but i'm willing to do it as my snowblowing this past winter should pay for the work and the plow. Thanks everyone, and I'm hoping to be an asset here in the future.


----------



## basher

:waving:Welcome to Plowsite

No one in this country makes one I'm aware of. You might try Snowsport if it's just for your drive.

You could send the Swede a message an see if they have one across the big pond that will work.

http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=22191


----------



## storehousetackl

Thanks for the welcome Basher!!! Just got back from the Western dealer and he kinda gave me a blank stare. Was hoping he would say he would try and find something, but he just kind of dismissed me. I'm sure he knows his stuff, but trying to figure out a non-bolt on application would have been nice. I've sent emails to all the major plow manufacturers and hopefully they will have some good news


----------



## Newdude

If your are a fan of the nice luxurious stuff, the big three have plenty of loaded trim levels and options, along with cab configs. For example, a loaded 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton with crew cab and a small box will not only tow your boat, but can run a plow also.


----------

